# Simotion Scout



## progressive (12 Juli 2011)

*SPS Programmierer Siemens Simotion*
Ein renommierter Maschinen und Anlagenbauer sucht zur Verstärkung seines Teams, einen erfahrenen Konstrukteur bzw. Inbetriebnehmer der Erfahrung mit Siemens Simotion hat. 

*Ihre Qualifikationen: *
- Techniker/Meister für Elektrotechnik
-sicherer Umgang mit Siemens Simotion
- S7

*Ihre Aufgabenbereiche:
*-Programmieren mit Siemens Simotion
-Inbetriebnahmen von Feederanlagen vor Ort 


*Rahmendaten:
*Einsatzort:         NRW
Start:                July 2011
Einsatzlänge:     3 Monate mit guter Option auf Verlängerung

Interessiert? Dann schicken Sie mir sofort Ihr aktuelles Profil im Word Format und Ihre Referenzen an:  y.urban@progressiverecruitment.com, damit ich für Sie einen der begehrten Interviewtermine in der nächsten Woche einbuchen kann!
Diese Position passt nicht zu Ihnen? Schicken Sie mir trotzdem Ihr Profil:
Ich suche ständig im Bereich SPS für verschiedene Standorte in Deutschland und weltweit.
Ich freue mich auf Ihre Rückmeldung!


Mit freundlichem Gruß / Best regards 
Yves Urban 
Recruitment Consultant - Energy


----------

